# Dog ID Tag - stark reminder



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.limousinforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11446

My dog still only has uk mobile number - I must get it updated just in case 

The electronic chips can fail.

Paul


----------

